# Box TV -  Allwinner A20 - Firmware - HEEELP!



## arvani2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..


The features I have are:


Android 4.2 OS, Allwinner A20 (2 X 1G A7) Dual Core CPU, 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash 


I'm Not finding anything about this firmware Allwinner A20 processor, Android 4.2.2 

GPU Mali400 MP2 

Anyone know where I can find or Help ?


Thank you very much anything..


----------



## showerhead88 (Aug 11, 2013)

arvani2007 said:


> Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..
> 
> 
> The features I have are:
> ...

Click to collapse



I've found 2 firmware imgs that may be compatible with your box. Both are allwinner a20s

https://hotfile.com/dl/225561957/fbc9b04/JUSTOP_DboxACE_FW_422_launcher_V1.4.1_03062013.zip.html

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2939890242&uk=638845984

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Very Tks !!!*

showerhead88

Thank you for your attention and agility!

I came into contact with the device vendor and sent me one. Img original unit. I even did the flash and back to normal.

Right now, its two test. Img and both arrive to unload the machine smoothly.

The first, the JUSTOP, downloaded successfully and is identical to the original, but the baseband is upgraded and more else is equal, including the Kernel.

The second, mele-a20, downloaded successfully and is very different resources, found pretty cool, but did not recognize the wireless card .. then discarded.


In conclusion, I got the Justop, which was perfect and fast!

Thank you for your help. I thought you had to throw the tv box in the trash ..

thank you


Antonio Lacombe


----------



## bobbi1984 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, how did you flash the img file? I have a tv android stick with Allwinner A20 for which i need a firmware upgrade, but i have no clue how to do it.
I managed to connect the device to pc, but that's all so far. Thx!


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Program*

First, download program : PhoenixCard_V309

Select format and the only SD card 2GB ( only )

Burn.   

Finish..






bobbi1984 said:


> Hi, how did you flash the img file? I have a tv android stick with Allwinner A20 for which i need a firmware upgrade, but i have no clue how to do it.
> I managed to connect the device to pc, but that's all so far. Thx!

Click to collapse


----------



## shawdow99 (Sep 14, 2013)

*help*



arvani2007 said:


> showerhead88
> 
> Thank you for your attention and agility!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



any chance of sharing the file ?


----------



## global2013 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Can you please provide me the vendor factory image file for that TV box.*



shawdow99 said:


> any chance of sharing the file ?

Click to collapse





Can you please provide me the vendor factory image file for that TV box. I am having the same problem as your. I have the same TV box as your. When I tried to flash it with Justop firmware it works but the remote and wifi functions do not work. So Please help me. I need the vendor factory image. Please provide me with download link.

Thanks


----------



## global2013 (Sep 18, 2013)

arvani2007 said:


> Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..
> 
> 
> The features I have are:
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please provide me the vendor recovery image file that you got from the vendor. I really need it soon. Thanks


----------



## shawdow99 (Sep 19, 2013)

global2013 said:


> Can you please provide me the vendor factory image file for that TV box. I am having the same problem as your. I have the same TV box as your. When I tried to flash it with Justop firmware it works but the remote and wifi functions do not work. So Please help me. I need the vendor factory image. Please provide me with download link.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



yes a factory file would be nice . I have tried the Mele one and now its no better . after i figured out how to get it to english .


----------



## global2013 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Antonio Lacombe we need your help*

Antonio Lacombe,
      I am not the only one with that issue. Please send us the download link for the factory image file that you got from the vendor. Thanks so much. Your respond is needed ASAP.


----------



## optima123 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Please help me to identify firmware*

Hello,

Recently I bought this Android box from eBay but unfortunately it does not work very well.

Google apps (Google Play, Gmail, etc.) are missing and USB ports work only with mice and keyboards. USB memory sticks cannot be mounted and recognized as well.

However, SD card slot works OK so I got an idea to re-flash firmware.

Can you please suggest me which one?

Device info says this:

Brand: softwinners
Model: SoftwinerEvb
OS: 4.2.2
CPU Model: Dual-Core ARMv7; Processor (VFPv4, NEON)
GPU Renderer: Mali-400 MP
Kernel Version: 3.3.0 [email protected]#7 Fri Jun 28 21:26:43 CST 2013
Subversion: sugar_tianxing-eng 4.2.2 JDQ39 20130711 test-keys

According to information from this thread, I suppose that Justop firmware should be OK (box/device looks like this one from the picture posted on the beginning of this thread. 

Tnx in advance!


----------



## bobbit6 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Factory image*

Can you please share the .img file that your vendor sent you



arvani2007 said:


> showerhead88
> 
> Thank you for your attention and agility!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shawdow99 (Dec 5, 2013)

*a20 firmware found and works !!!!*



bobbit6 said:


> Can you please share the .img file that your vendor sent you

Click to collapse



have a look here I just fixed mine and it comes with XMBC pre installed the HD works well and I have never seen this A20 box work so well

I have been looking as long as everyone else on here and finally found a file that works !!!! :good:


h-----t-----t----p---s://w---w---w---.dropbox.com/s/rq7qz15numnlrky/Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_p1_xbmc_20131126.zip

use w___w___w___.justop.com for  password for zip file  ( cant post live links remove the ___ )


I used phoenix loader ver 3.09 and a 4gb card


----------



## bobbit6 (Dec 7, 2013)

shawdow99 said:


> have a look here I just fixed mine and it comes with XMBC pre installed the HD works well and I have never seen this A20 box work so well
> 
> I have been looking as long as everyone else on here and finally found a file that works !!!! :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply, this is for a system with 8GB flas not 4gb, so unfortunately it will not work on my box


----------



## nrzamel (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi did you know if i can root this device 
thanks in advance


----------



## L4ky (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a tablet with the same SoC ( Allwinner a20) same frequencies and 4GB Nand flash, 1GB DDR3... i got some useful information here so..

Thank you! And have fun modding your devices!


----------



## aaguilarcr (Feb 12, 2014)

*Keedox Android Smart TV Box*

I bought an Keedox Android Smart Tv box from amazon 

I think is very similar to yours 


take a look 
amazon.com/KEEDOX%C2%AE-Android-Smart-Player-YOUTUBE/dp/B00F4SEOIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392222235&sr=8-1&keywords=keedox


I had an issue, so I contacted the seller asking for the firmware and I got this information

"This is the website for update. There are two links there, if the first one cannot work, please choose the alternative one in the bracket. Thank you. Hope this can help you solve this problem. marcmart.com/download/E/ED037/ED037-PhoenixCard_V3.09.rar
The alternative dropbox.com/s/x18oslbg4yxiezy/ED037-PhoenixCard_V3.09.rar

If you found it is a little choppy and slow to watch XBMC, please try to update the A10 firmware with the following link. If the first link cannot work, please choose the alternative one in the bracket：marcmart.com/ebay/e/ED037/A065-A10-D+ROOT+XBMC.img
The alternative:

dropbox.com/s/zqsy405gkhgpe1g/A065-A10-D%2BROOT%2BXBMC.img   "

the first link is for the software to burn your SD and the second one is the firmware.



For me it worked very well.


----------



## lochapiece14 (Feb 13, 2014)

aaguilarcr said:


> I bought an Keedox Android Smart Tv box from amazon
> 
> I think is very similar to yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the link. My box was stuck in boot loop and i was able to reflash it with the files that you provide.
However, my wifi has stopped working. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Espata (Feb 16, 2014)

*WIFI not working*

Thanks for the firmware. The installation worked perfectly. I've been searchinf for ever to find a working firmware!
However, same problem here. WIFI is not working. After turning it on in the settings, ist automatically switches off again after a few seconds.

Is there an additional WIFI driver necessary?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lochapiece14 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Justop Firmware*

I found couple more firmware. Try it out and let me know if it works.

Just get rid of ----- from the links.

Firmware 1..(New remote with back button)
f-----t-----p----://public:[email protected]/mpa040bkt/justop10082013.zip

Firmware 2
f-----t-----p----://public:[email protected]/mpa040bkt/justop09082013_old_remote.zip



Espata said:


> Thanks for the firmware. The installation worked perfectly. I've been searchinf for ever to find a working firmware!
> However, same problem here. WIFI is not working. After turning it on in the settings, ist automatically switches off again after a few seconds.
> 
> Is there an additional WIFI driver necessary?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..


The features I have are:


Android 4.2 OS, Allwinner A20 (2 X 1G A7) Dual Core CPU, 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash 


I'm Not finding anything about this firmware Allwinner A20 processor, Android 4.2.2 

GPU Mali400 MP2 

Anyone know where I can find or Help ?


Thank you very much anything..


----------



## Espata (Feb 26, 2014)

lochapiece14 said:


> I found couple more firmware. Try it out and let me know if it works.
> 
> Just get rid of ----- from the links.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for the links, but again the same problem with WIFI.
You can turn it on for a second, but it does not find any newtworks and turns it self off again....
I'd be happy to try some more firmware


----------



## lochapiece14 (Feb 26, 2014)

Where did you purchase the box from?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## eli0dt7 (Mar 27, 2014)

*I'm in the same place.*



Espata said:


> Hey, thanks for the links, but again the same problem with WIFI.
> You can turn it on for a second, but it does not find any newtworks and turns it self off again....
> I'd be happy to try some more firmware

Click to collapse



Same problem than you dude!

Expecting for some help.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## petters0n1 (Mar 27, 2014)

try another box...like cubox-i


----------



## Espata (Apr 13, 2014)

lochapiece14 said:


> Where did you purchase the box from?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I couldn't figure out where it is from exactly. It is some chinese retailer...thats all the info I got.
I tried everything now. Booting into recovery mode, with manually installing recovery, using ROM Manager, Uberizer,....nothing works.
I think petters0n1 is right


----------



## jf2206 (May 1, 2014)

I've just got this box with the following software:

Android version: 4.2.2
Firmware version: 1.2
Kernel version: 3.3.0 / [email protected]#25 / Fri Nov 15 14:13:28 CST 2013
Build number: sugar_ref001-eng 4.2.2 JDQ39 20131115 test-keys

Everything runs great except for Netflix  (version 3.3.3 build 1474 OS API: 17)

The home screen on netflix looks beautiful, but as soon as I play a movie the quality goes down.  The picture quality is very low, so much so you can't read any text that's displayed in the movie (shots of cell phones, computer screens, etc.).  Netflix works great on the iPad 2 (wifi and composite cables to the TV), computer (wired), and laptop (wifi).  Don't believe it is a bandwidth issue.

Youtube HD works and looks great, HD files from my external hdd look great (using MX Player).  I'm connecting it to the TV with an HDMI cable and have tried output settings of 720p and 1080p without any luck.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Cactus42 (May 2, 2014)

jf2206 said:


> I've just got this box with the following software:
> 
> Android version: 4.2.2
> Firmware version: 1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Just bought one of these, got the same Netflix issue - Google tells me this is the way it works on this, low quality. Not happy about it so hopefully there's a hacked firmware somewhere

My issue is 5.1 - bought it to run mkv's and netflix but apparently 5.1 doesn't work, optical or HDMI are both downmixed to stereo.
As above hopefully there's a hacked firmware.


----------



## jf2206 (May 3, 2014)

Cactus42 said:


> Just bought one of these, got the same Netflix issue - Google tells me this is the way it works on this, low quality. Not happy about it so hopefully there's a hacked firmware somewhere
> 
> My issue is 5.1 - bought it to run mkv's and netflix but apparently 5.1 doesn't work, optical or HDMI are both downmixed to stereo.
> As above hopefully there's a hacked firmware.

Click to collapse



I had a lengthy chat with Netflix support who also indicated that they don't support this box.  I had always thought the Android OS was fairly straightforward and the apps worked regardless of hardware!

I haven't tried any surround sound on it yet, but I did see an audio output settings page where you can select a few different modes.  Do any of those downmix it to stereo?

I contacted the seller whose English isn't very good and am not really getting too much support from that end either :crying:


----------



## Cactus42 (May 3, 2014)

It's wierd because Netflix works on my phone, on my son's GoPad, my daughters Nabi2 and various no-name chinese ones, all will throw 1080p on my TV.

Sound is frankly a cop out. none of the options work, other than changing the output from HDMI to Optical. Even the raw output to my amp via optical is only stereo.

At this rate I'll be wiring it into the car for it's media playing abilities but as a home unit it's very basic.


----------



## jf2206 (May 4, 2014)

Cactus42 said:


> It's wierd because Netflix works on my phone, on my son's GoPad, my daughters Nabi2 and various no-name chinese ones, all will throw 1080p on my TV.
> 
> Sound is frankly a cop out. none of the options work, other than changing the output from HDMI to Optical. Even the raw output to my amp via optical is only stereo.
> 
> At this rate I'll be wiring it into the car for it's media playing abilities but as a home unit it's very basic.

Click to collapse



I found this for trying Netflix in HD: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305091

None of the rapidshare links seem to work


----------



## Cactus42 (May 4, 2014)

jf2206 said:


> I found this for trying Netflix in HD: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305091
> 
> None of the rapidshare links seem to work

Click to collapse



Think I'll stick to using Netflix thru the XBox for the time being as I've just discovered another thing - they don't support 5.1 on android in any way/shape/form.

That could also lead into the lack of 5.1 I'm seeing as I've only had a chance to test via the onboard Netflix, and what I've read online. I'll get XBMC fired up tomorrow to test an MKV or two (might give MXPlayer a go too). If that works then for me it's not a total loss - I can still whack iPlayer etc. on it ready for getting rid of the TV services.


Edit:

Just confirmed XBMC (the VidOn XBMC that comes pre-installed) supports the digital output, set it to output as raw passthru via Optical in Android's settings then set up the audio mode in XBMC's Settings and I'm getting DTS and DD through the AV Reciever. 

This also presents a workaround for the Netflix issues. If you're streaming stuff from a PC like I am, then you can setup PlayOn or a free alternative on the PC to stream services like Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime Video, etc. straight into XBMC, so high res and digital audio too.


----------



## jf2206 (May 6, 2014)

Glad to hear your audio works!

I'll look into using PlayOn.  Any suggestions (here or through PM) on open source / free alternatives?  

I have read into how I can stream content from my PC.  Right now I'm just using an external hdd and plugging it back and forth between my PC and media box.  Ideally I'd like to leave it connected to my media box and just drop files on it from my PC.  I have yet to find a program that will let me write to the drive over a wired connection.


----------



## Cactus42 (May 6, 2014)

Funnily enough this is the only box that has found my media store without a hitch. Just need to share it on the PC then in XBMC add a upnp location under videos - files.

I'm looking for something that can do what PlayOn does for free, I'll keep you posted.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jf2206 (May 15, 2014)

Cactus42 said:


> Funnily enough this is the only box that has found my media store without a hitch. Just need to share it on the PC then in XBMC add a upnp location under videos - files.
> 
> I'm looking for something that can do what PlayOn does for free, I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I wonder if we can do the opposite!  Can I leave my external hdd connected to the box and have other computers read / write to it?  I tried setting FTP Server Ultimate but i can only read the drive, can't write to it


----------



## Cactus42 (May 16, 2014)

Technically yes, but my PC's can't see the storage so you have to do it the other way round. Use ES File Explorer and connect back to the file share then copy the files across. Though I've found it hit and miss, and it was quicker to plug the drive into the PC, copy files, then plug back into the box.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cactus42 (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a way to increase the local cache/memory used for streaming? On the whole streaming is buttery but occasionally you get a stutter then a second of catch up (video only sound stays perfect whether DTS or DD or Stereo). This happens whether watching via USB or across the network.

I've got a 16gb SD card plugged in to use.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ionek (May 24, 2014)

*Allwinner A20 Android Media Player*

Hi. Maybe you can help me with my problem. I bought a noname Chinese SMART MEDIA PLAYER Mini PC resembling in appearance, features and technical details with this: link . In one of the tests I've done I selected to display the last option. I do not know who it was (maybe you are kind and post a printscreen with sub display). Since then no longer see any HDMI or AV than the blackscreen. After booting enter blackscreen. Has a hole in the back where he is a reset button. I tried, by pressing all the variations. 5 seconds, 10 seconds, 30 seconds, until it starts ..... just managed to reset or get into recovery. Player have root by default. We could not do anything. Please help me. Maybe I'll be able to make it up somehow someday. Thank you.


Android 4.2.2 OS, ALLWINNER A20 (2 X A7 1G) Dual Core CPU , 1GB DDR3, 8GB Nand Flash
Dominant frequency:2.0GHz
Embedded Open GL 3D GPU
Format :FAT16 / FAT32 / NTFS/ ISO
Ethernet ports:support the wired Network
Blue Ray 3D Movies
Support U-Disk ,External HardDisk up to 2000G;
Support video format:3D-DUAL FUll HD，MPEG1-4，DivX3-5，MOV，Xvid，H.264，H.263，VC-1，RV30/40，WMV，MKV，RMVB，FLV, etc.
Support audio formatCM，LPCM，MP3，AAC，MPEG Audio，WM，WMA，WAV，OGG，AC3，DTS, etc
Support AV composite video and the Left/Right sound channel output
HDMI & AV output/RJ45/Optical
HDMI 1.4 Digital Audio & Video Output
HTML1.4 World/Excel/PPT file supported
Support wireless 2.0G Air mouse
DLNA: Network media sharing


----------



## adr272 (Jun 11, 2014)

*JUSTOP Firmware*

Could you please send me a working download link of the JUSTOP firmware please since the quoted link is not working please?

Regards
adr272


----------



## kkastor (Jul 2, 2014)

*FIX IT*

I have what seems like your tvbox. 

Exactly this, with that command. The same model 

ht   tp://cgi.    ebay.   com/ ws / eBayISAPI.dll? ViewItem&item= 151123266754


I have had trouble starting it, I could fix it by installing these firmwares. 

f   t   p:  /   /public: [email protected] /dbox_one/Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_r ooted_xbmc_20140402. zip[/url]

Unzip Password:  ww  w.justop. c  om


Wifi works, it works fast, but the remote control does not work ..... because the drivers are not exactly my model. Anyone know how I can run the command?? 


I hope someone will serve to put the firmware! Regards and sorry for my bad english

Sorry for the inconvenience but i dont put links ^^ remove spaces


----------



## indrinu (Jul 15, 2014)

*Flashing*



lochapiece14 said:


> Thank you very much for the link. My box was stuck in boot loop and i was able to reflash it with the files that you provide.
> However, my wifi has stopped working. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, i was wondering how u managed to flash the box because i dont have any reset buttons anywhere neither inside the AV.

Thanks


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..


The features I have are:


Android 4.2 OS, Allwinner A20 (2 X 1G A7) Dual Core CPU, 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash 


I'm Not finding anything about this firmware Allwinner A20 processor, Android 4.2.2 

GPU Mali400 MP2 

Anyone know where I can find or Help ?


Thank you very much anything..


----------



## ikyemike (Jul 18, 2014)

*Flashing help!*



aaguilarcr said:


> I bought an Keedox Android Smart Tv box from amazon
> 
> I think is very similar to yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi guys!

Greetings to the dudes in the forum. Thanks man! for the above download links and information. Please can anyone help me with a step to step guide on how to flash same TV Box as Keedox. Because the Tv Box in question has no where to hook it up to a PC and I can find anywhere to unscrew it. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## clistandroid (Aug 18, 2014)

*Please some one help*

Hi,

The topic got changed to other device.

I have same problem, my device is :
ALLWINNER A20 (2 X A7 1G) Dual Core CPU , 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash
The product has NEEWER written on it.

and it stuck on the logo screen. I have the PhoenixCard_V309 but i couldn't find an IMG file for this device.
I contacted the manufacturer but they didn't send me any img file.

Please please, any one could help me.


----------



## rxp2007 (Sep 20, 2014)

*TV box Allwinner A20 GV-17*

I have a tv box Allwinner A20 GV-17 , but need a stock rom,and i cannot find it! I found a Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, work fine, but de ir remote comand have a key problem in configuration, the vga not work, the camera don't work to.

For the remote ir comand i found this options to change in  system/usr/keylayout/sun7i-ir.kl

key 27   BACK               WAKE_DROPPED
key 88   MENU               WAKE_DROPPED
#key 88   TV               WAKE_DROPPED
key 30    DPAD_CENTER        WAKE_DROPPED
key 31   DPAD_DOWN          WAKE_DROPPED
key 6   DPAD_UP            WAKE_DROPPED
key 89   HOME               WAKE
key 93    DPAD_LEFT          WAKE_DROPPED
key 92   DPAD_RIGHT         WAKE_DROPPED
key 68  VOLUME_UP          WAKE
key 22   VOLUME_DOWN        WAKE
#key 26   POWER              WAKE
key 85   MEDIA_PLAY_PAUSE   WAKE
key 84    MEDIA_REWIND       WAKE
key 23    MEDIA_FAST_FORWARD WAKE

With this config de ir remote comand now work like a charm.

But a need help to vga and camera.
Any help ?


----------



## rxp2007 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi, the vga works, its necessary to shutdown power and put power again, it support only one screen at the same time, i.e., boot with cable for hdmi, i have screen with hdmi, if boot with vga cable, the vga works fine! 

But the camera cannot work!

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




clistandroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> The topic got changed to other device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, i have the same box, 
try this: dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47349088/Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402.zip

Its the rom i used in this morning, and work fine, the only problem is the camera, don't work!


----------



## dianxxyyzz (Sep 27, 2014)

I need to reflash teh room into one Allwinner a20 box,teh box tahs 2 usb ports,  but hot sd card slot.
I think it has internal connector for sdcard on board,but has nothing whre i can place a sdcard.
How can i flash the rom  witout sd card?Is it possible?
The box is similar with this:
marvalstar.com /upload/product/20140613145840433.jpg
Allwinner A20 Dual core Cortex-A9 Mali-400 MP2 GPU RAM: DDR3 2Gb ,but has 2 usb porsts and different case.
How can i flash the rom  witout sd card?Is it possible?
Thank you all


----------



## rxp2007 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Try this*



dianxxyyzz said:


> I need to reflash teh room into one Allwinner a20 box,teh box tahs 2 usb ports,  but hot sd card slot.
> I think it has internal connector for sdcard on board,but has nothing whre i can place a sdcard.
> How can i flash the rom  witout sd card?Is it possible?
> The box is similar with this:
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, but i found this:
wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Allwinner

installing over network!
Regards.


----------



## dianxxyyzz (Sep 29, 2014)

rxp2007 said:


> I don't know, but i found this:
> wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Allwinner
> 
> installing over network!
> Regards.

Click to collapse



hmmm ...verry veeery interesting, but I think i'll neeed a serail console to do this.
I'm waititng for the usb serial TTL cable .I found the pins on the board ,rx tx and ground ,and i soldered coentions, I wait for teh cable to arrive ,cause i ordered a new one.
I think witout serail conction and without sd card I can not do much now.
Thank you for help


----------



## goochbun2 (Nov 2, 2014)

*banana pi*

do you think this img will work with a banana pi. looks to be really close 
if so this might work better than the android version they have. 

ill post back if i am successful

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

lemaker.org/resources/9-38/image_files.html

you guys could try these img on this box as well

since well its pretty much the same board. 

i used the phonix card maker and put this image on my banana pi and success it booted and worked.  i bet you can get these files i listed and it will work on your tv. just fine

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




rxp2007 said:


> I don't know, but i found this:
> wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Allwinner
> 
> installing over network!
> Regards.

Click to collapse



already built for you guys 

just load your operating system using win32 disk imager .  

lubuntu , raspbian , lemida (xbmc) 

most of these are dibian biased 

work is already done for you. 


you guys pretty much have a banana pi. i bet if this android worked perfectly on my banana pi. these will work better on your box. the only problem i have is the ethernet port. which i dont care your wifi should work fine. i posted a link to other operating systems that your box should work with. give it a shot.


----------



## halcut (Nov 29, 2014)

ikyemike said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Greetings to the dudes in the forum. Thanks man! for the above download links and information. Please can anyone help me with a step to step guide on how to flash same TV Box as Keedox. Because the Tv Box in question has no where to hook it up to a PC and I can find anywhere to unscrew it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.

Click to collapse



Please someone provide the steps. I have used pheonix card to burn image to sd card which I then inserted in the sd card slot and restarted the android box. But nothing happens. Please help...


----------



## Ianzer (Dec 14, 2014)

*possible compatible images*

this open source board uses the same CPU and has most the same options

go to pcduino com > click "Download" > click "PcDuino3"

lubuntu with Xbmc and Android images
images are built for a 4gb Nand flash
they also have Live SD images
Pcduino3

reccomend the non lvds images, unless you have a lvds screen (not hdmi)


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi! I have the same device and also installed Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, as you suggested. Did you manage to find solution for vga and camera?
My original ir remote is not working too. Can you explain step by step how you changed the key layout below? many thanks in advance.



rxp2007 said:


> I have a tv box Allwinner A20 GV-17 , but need a stock rom,and i cannot find it! I found a Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, work fine, but de ir remote comand have a key problem in configuration, the vga not work, the camera don't work to.
> 
> For the remote ir comand i found this options to change in  system/usr/keylayout/sun7i-ir.kl
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rxp2007 (Dec 14, 2014)

alex7999 said:


> Hi! I have the same device and also installed Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, as you suggested. Did you manage to find solution for vga and camera?
> My original ir remote is not working too. Can you explain step by step how you changed the key layout below? many thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi, the vga works when if you boot with only connected vga cable. The hdmi and vga cannot run in same time. 
I have not the solution for the camera, but it is not important for me.
The key layout was changed with a text editor with root permissions,  first you have to install  su installer, and root explorer, and edit the file located in system/usr/keylayout/sun7i-ir.kl, and save it , and reboot.
Works fine.


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 14, 2014)

rxp2007 said:


> Hi, the vga works when if you boot with only connected vga cable. The hdmi and vga cannot run in same time.
> I have not the solution for the camera, but it is not important for me.
> The key layout was changed with a text editor with root permissions,  first you have to install  su installer, and root explorer, and edit the file located in system/usr/keylayout/sun7i-ir.kl, and save it , and reboot.
> Works fine.

Click to collapse



This is a problem for me. The device must be rooted, at least the name of the flashed firmware says so. But SU installation always fails, and SU root checker app says the device is not rooted. It also doesn't allow to save edited kl file, like you say. Can you pls tell how to root the device with this firmware? Many thanks.


----------



## rxp2007 (Dec 14, 2014)

alex7999 said:


> This is a problem for me. The device must be rooted, at least the name of the flashed firmware says so. But SU installation always fails, and SU root checker app says the device is not rooted. It also doesn't allow to save edited kl file, like you say. Can you pls tell how to root the device with this firmware? Many thanks.

Click to collapse



When i installed this firmware: Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, its rooted, just install su without any problem.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




rxp2007 said:


> When i installed this firmware: Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, its rooted, just install su without any problem.

Click to collapse



you can use superSU to install without any problem

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




rxp2007 said:


> When i installed this firmware: Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, its rooted, just install su without any problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you can use dragonface in windows to edit firmware, 
1 - open firmware (after open dont do anything at this moment with dragon face)
2- navigate with file explorer into dragonface intallation and \fsop\system\usr\keylayout
3- edit and change sun7i-ir.kl with notepad or other
4- save file in editor
5- in dragon face click in save
6- put another name
7 - wait until finish
8- voila, you have a firmware changed to put in allwinner 20 with phoenixcard309


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 15, 2014)

rxp2007 said:


> When i installed this firmware: Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, its rooted, just install su without any problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for instruction. Will try it three days and inform. As to the root, I installed this firmware and no root. SU does not install, freezes when trying to install script.


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 21, 2014)

rxp2007 said:


> When i installed this firmware: Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402, its rooted, just install su without any problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. Finally today I reflashed the firmware. This time everything is fine and it is rooted. SU installed without problems,and now I can do many things I couldn't previously. By the way, do you know where to get CWM for this device and firmware? Another question, do you have a calendar as a system app on this firmware? I don't. And would like to get it somehow. And last, but not least. I edited the keyboard layout file, like you described. But still the remote is not working! Are these codes device specific or firmware specific? Looks like my device (and remote) are slightly different from yours. Do you know any remote control app for Android phone,  which works on this firmware? I tried some ten, but neither of them worked.


----------



## rxp2007 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello, I do not know where to find the CWM firmware or the calendar. My remote control is equal to the link
h**p: / / w w w . aliexpress.com/item/GV-17-Android-4-2-2-VGA-TV-Box-Allwinner-A20-Dual-Core-1GB-8GB-Camera/1904942863.html


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 23, 2014)

rxp2007 said:


> Hello, I do not know where to find the CWM firmware or the calendar. My remote control is equal to the link
> h**p: / / w w w . aliexpress.com/item/GV-17-Android-4-2-2-VGA-TV-Box-Allwinner-A20-Dual-Core-1GB-8GB-Camera/1904942863.html

Click to collapse



No, my remote is different.


----------



## daaviles30 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey guys I have the same box but mines is stuck on the android logo how can I fix that.


----------



## daaviles30 (Jan 1, 2015)

Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402

*https:/ / mega.co.nz/#F!vQpWSbIR!ZYAnT9gbd8dAehqCQMqKUw



key 0x57   POWER              WAKE
key 0x52   MEDIA_PLAY_PAUSE
#key 43   MEDIA_STOP
#key 60   MEDIA_PREVIOUS
#key 79   MEDIA_NEXT
key 0x1d   0
key 0x10   1
key 0x11    2
key 0x12   3
key 0x13   4
key 0x14   5
key 0x15   6
key 0x17   7
key 0x18   8
key 0x19   9
key 0x1c   BROWSER
key 0x1e DEL
key 0x4d   BACK
key 0x4e   HOME
key 0x1a   MENU
key 0x50   MOUSE
key 0x43   DPAD_UP
key 0x0a   DPAD_DOWN
key 0x06    DPAD_LEFT
key 0x0e   DPAD_RIGHT
key 0x02    DPAD_CENTER
key 0x1b  VOLUME_UP
key 0x58   VOLUME_DOWN
key 0x5b   MUTE
#key 0x0f   PROG_RED
#key 0x4c   PROG_GREEN
#key 31   PROG_YELLOW
key 0x4f  SETTINGS

Try these for the remote control


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..


The features I have are:


Android 4.2 OS, Allwinner A20 (2 X 1G A7) Dual Core CPU, 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash 


I'm Not finding anything about this firmware Allwinner A20 processor, Android 4.2.2 

GPU Mali400 MP2 

Anyone know where I can find or Help ?


Thank you very much anything..


----------



## alex7999 (Jan 2, 2015)

daaviles30 said:


> Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402
> 
> *https:/ / mega.co.nz/#F!vQpWSbIR!ZYAnT9gbd8dAehqCQMqKUw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! Your IR config works!!! Finally I got my remote control working after a month of failures!  Maybe you know where to get CWM for the device?


----------



## daaviles30 (Jan 2, 2015)

No but i do have a original ROM that can work better for the remote control where even the mouse mode works if you need it let me know


----------



## alex7999 (Jan 2, 2015)

daaviles30 said:


> No but i do have a original ROM that can work better for the remote control where even the mouse mode works if you need it let me know

Click to collapse



Yes, please. You'd do me a favor. Thanks a lot.


----------



## daaviles30 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uploading files now


----------



## wylietv (Jan 2, 2015)

I have this box also. It is also very helpful for me to have the original rom. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## daaviles30 (Jan 2, 2015)

A20_V20_SDK_EN_XBMC_0703-2.img*491.4 MB
*https:/ /mega.co.nz/#!XAIRiD5Q!aIb0tvvjvzUdaf11vIR7PAadeXPV8XizYJ9X2mAzpQI



RH46-update-a20.zip*582 KB
*https:/ /mega.co.nz/#!HZwTgQIT!LQGxb6R-lCIKe58RgIGROfufY-aq5PODSAq3-NPKOeo



PhoenixCard_V309
*http:/ /mega.co.nz/#F!HAIhBJyS!L_UQPNnYdPyHTD3ggnJ6OA


After flashing update and then go to the play store and download SuperSU update that and your ready to go.

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Titanium Backup Pro v6.1.5.3.apk*6.2 MB

*https:/ /mega.co.nz/#!vAAWRJga!vOFKlAq_25ssrG5kvwa3-oC-d0saL06YGBIWIyN2jss

You can delete all the unwanted system apps with this app.
Hope this helps Happy New Years.


----------



## alex7999 (Jan 2, 2015)

daaviles30 said:


> A20_V20_SDK_EN_XBMC_0703-2.img*491.4 MB
> *https:/ /mega.co.nz/#!XAIRiD5Q!aIb0tvvjvzUdaf11vIR7PAadeXPV8XizYJ9X2mAzpQI
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, you are so helpful!!! Is this firmware+update newer then the one we used? Or older but better? 
Does it include the Calendar app? My current one does not have it. 
Happy New year to you too!!!


----------



## daaviles30 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm running
Model Number
BBA22
Android Version
4.2.2
Firmware Version
v2.0
Kernel Version
3.4.39
[email protected]#16
Wed Jun 11 22:30:03 CST 2014
Build Number
BBA22-UI4-V2.0.4

Sorry no calendar.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

Doing some test's on a few stock calendars will get back at you with links if I get one working


----------



## viki710 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Help me find BBA22-UI4-V2.0.5 firmware*

Hello!

I am searching firmware to Android TV Box SoSoon TP-9058

Model: TXCZ-20

Firmaware version: BBA22-UI4-V2.0.5

Please Help Me!


----------



## MartinMex (Mar 15, 2015)

*Help Arvani2007*



arvani2007 said:


> Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..
> 
> 
> The features I have are:
> ...

Click to collapse



Could put the link of those .img file? I need it because I have same problem, but I have not the image file for flash it! Please! Thanks! I need download it!


----------



## faddys123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I have an Arabic Iptv box which uses an A20 dual Allwinners chipset, picture of the box 
View attachment 3212360
View attachment 3212361

The applications kept closing automatically so i thought if i'd update it then the problem would be fixed, however, once updated the box starts up with a red rectangle as you can see in the picture below.
View attachment 3212364
So I need the to find the firmware for it to get it back and running, 
I looked at few threads on here but wasn't sure if the firmware was compatible

here's an image of the system info that i got before messing the box up 
View attachment 3212365
Also it has 1gb ram and 4gb storage 

THe box doesn't have an sd card slot only two usb ports and i have no way to enter the recovery system, that I know of. 
Here a picture of the board and the back
View attachment 3212367
View attachment 3212368

I tried connecting the box to the computer using usb-to-usb cable howver this only gives the box power doesn't see it. But i came across this guide where i need to press on two legs on the motherboard and it shows up on the pc. Here's the pictures of the guides:

View attachment 3212375
View attachment 3212376


----------



## faddys123 (Mar 16, 2015)

So I managed to connect the box to the computer via USB using the method that I stated above using a pin and then and connecting the usb to the pc. Howver the device is coming up as Unknown in device manager not sure if it should?

Can someone tell me how I can assess recovery or adb?


----------



## kodiking (Mar 27, 2015)

*help too please*

So I have the same box. I have tried most links here and a lot of them are not working. I have downloaded a few different firmwares though. When I burn it to SD card my SD card shows as empty. Not sure if this is normal or not. Then I'll still try it anyway. I will insert card into box then plug it in. I get nothing. No lights come on nothing. When I press power the red light comes on.  Press power again it goes off but no blue light and still black screen. without the reset button I'm not sure what to do at this point considering its not reading the firmware on the card. All I have is black screen no lights except a red one when I turn it off. I have the dual core 4gb one that is displayed in the first post. Exact same one


----------



## faddys123 (Mar 27, 2015)

kodiking said:


> So I have the same box. I have tried most links here and a lot of them are not working. I have downloaded a few different firmwares though. When I burn it to SD card my SD card shows as empty. Not sure if this is normal or not. Then I'll still try it anyway. I will insert card into box then plug it in. I get nothing. No lights come on nothing. When I press power the red light comes on.  Press power again it goes off but no blue light and still black screen. without the reset button I'm not sure what to do at this point considering its not reading the firmware on the card. All I have is black screen no lights except a red one when I turn it off. I have the dual core 4gb one that is displayed in the first post. Exact same one

Click to collapse



can you send me a picture of your box and list it's specifications


----------



## kodiking (Mar 27, 2015)

*My box*

This is one I'm doing. Specs I believe are as follows:

Features
Android 4.2 OS, ALLWINNER A20 (2 X A7 1G) Dual Core CPU , 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash
Internal WIFI
Format :FAT16 / FAT32 / NTFS/ ISO
WIFI :150M internal 802.11 b/g/n
3G: support 3G dongle

Product Information
Brand Name	Century Accessory
Item Weight	431 ounces
Product Dimensions	6 x 4 x 2 inches
Item model number	PDM_A20
ASIN: B00G2J9LF8

Again I plug it in no light nothing even with sd card burnt with image on it. Press power in remote get red light but nothing on tv. Press power Avon goes to no light still no pic.


----------



## kodiking (Mar 27, 2015)

*Another one.*

Have another guy that just dropped his off and I'm not sure which firmware would work for it or how to flash it either. Only has a micro sd port. Not sure if it's the same process or if o need to hook it up to the comp. Here's the info on it. 

Technical Specifications for ANDROID Smart Multimedia Player B351BT Black

Operating System
Android 4.2
CPU
RK3188 28nm Cortex-A9 Quad core
GPU: Embedded 3D GPU Mali 400, High frequency 500Mhz, Support OpenGL ES 1.1/2.0 and OpenVG 1.1
Memory
DDR3 2GB
Storage
8GB Nand Flash
Storage Extension: Support MicroSD (TF), Up to 32GB


----------



## Redneck1984 (Apr 11, 2015)

daaviles30 said:


> Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_P2_rooted_xbmc_20140402
> 
> *https:/ / mega.co.nz/#F!vQpWSbIR!ZYAnT9gbd8dAehqCQMqKUw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very helpfull link. My tv box died. Reset through that hole between two USB connectors didn't work anymore. Downloded Justop but installed A20_V20_SDK_EN_XBMC_0703-2 via PhoenixCard and it worked for me. Thanks. Stll have the same problem with NEW HD 1080P Multi Media Player RM RMVB AVI MPEG HDMI YPbPr AV USB SD MMC (https://www.dropbox.com/s/2fwotrs2gib6drh/HD media center.jpg?dl=0). It's not Android and the seller didn't been very helpfull. One of a two, not bad.


----------



## Scramble (Apr 15, 2015)

*Reset button and USB port info*

FYI just sharing my findings about this unit.

The casing is quite generic and the position of the reset/recovery button varies according to the board inside. The button in this instance is located on the underside and not at the rear between the usb ports. Look for round holes amongst the square ones. You''ll notice 2 underneath on the right hand side (looking at the box from the front). The correct one is the one that is almost in line with the rows of the square holes. The button is used in 2 ways. To enter FEL/recovery mode, power on whilst holding the button in, hold for about 2-3 seconds then release. To perform a factory reset, hold button in for around 8-10 seconds after the unit is powered on then release.

Only one usb port works for connecting to a PC (for adb etc). This is the one next to the ethernet port, the other port can still be used for a keyboard/mouse etc. Still figuring out which port to use to boot via usb stick, if it is indeed possible with the version of uboot installed on mine (U-Boot 2011.09-rc1-dirty Jul 30 2014 - 11:53:13).

It might be wise to check 100% the chipset/spec of the board with z-cpu or something as I have had one of these arrive before with a quad core RK3128 soc instead of the A20. Not only was it tin the same case, it was even in the same packaging so I guess the seller was drop-shipping and the supplier was sending whatever they had in stock! 

Surprisingly, this cheap box runs all the uk tv catchup apps unlike some of the more expensive units out there (removal of root apps required for 4OD & ITV Player but keep the su binary available for adb or terminal, but who needs root once  an adblocking hosts file is installed and any bloatware is removed/replaced?). The only issues I noted was that the current version of the HD cinema app wouldn't play anything using it's internal player and the unit doesn't recognise the logitech k400 keyboard.


----------



## mar00n22 (May 23, 2015)

*I'm new here*

Hello,

This is my first post but I though I'd get stuck in with my question about my device.

I just purchased my first Android TV box. It arrived from China this morning and I'm most disappointed to say the least.

It came pre-installed with XBMC which I launched and found that it was running in 720p. I ran some of my blu-ray content and it still ran in 720p (also it stuttered quite alot). I went into settings and I found that I could not change the resolution from 720p to 1080p. This was going to replace my old media centre PC but that's not looking likely now. Have I wasted my money?

Will updating my firmware on here fix my problems or shall I send it back?

Thanks

A20 XBMC Dual Core Android 4.2 Smart TV Box Media Player 1080P WiFi HDMI Mini PC


----------



## wangtastic (May 28, 2015)

These boxes don't work quite like standard HTPC's.
You need to change the resolution in the Android settings not in XBMC. 
Also removed XBMC and install the latest version of Kodi and enable hardware acceleration to playback your video files.


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..


The features I have are:


Android 4.2 OS, Allwinner A20 (2 X 1G A7) Dual Core CPU, 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash 


I'm Not finding anything about this firmware Allwinner A20 processor, Android 4.2.2 

GPU Mali400 MP2 

Anyone know where I can find or Help ?


Thank you very much anything..


----------



## mar00n22 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I've actually done that but the resolution can't be changed as it is greyed out. Its stuck on windowed and 720p. I've tried various versions of kodi with no luck


----------



## Haker5 (Jun 7, 2015)

i need firmware to HD22


```
w_w_w.alibaba_._c_o_m/product-detail/HD22-WeDo-Dual-Core-Android-TV_1788237071.html
```


----------



## SaintChris (Jun 10, 2015)

*Help needed, please...*

After three days of approximately 20 hours of this challenge, i am starting to loses hope.  Upon receiving a Android 4.2 HD 3D TV Smart Box A20 Dual Core 1.5GHZ 512MB DDR3 4GB 1080P  android box, I have yet to see anything work.  At first I thought is was because I was trying to use the a/v output instead of hdmi.  But, with research found out that it is possible to use the a/v port.  I have tried: PheonixCard, JustStop, as well as others at no avail.  I concider myself sharp, but not the sharpest.   Yes, I could just send it back...but I love a challenge and would like to master my equipment and not be held hostage in the future again. hehe


----------



## Letitride (Jun 18, 2015)

SaintChris said:


> After three days of approximately 20 hours of this challenge, i am starting to loses hope.  Upon receiving a Android 4.2 HD 3D TV Smart Box A20 Dual Core 1.5GHZ 512MB DDR3 4GB 1080P  android box, I have yet to see anything work.  ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA !   What do you mean by "I have yet to see anything work" ??
-
Does the box boot up / turn on ?  What is showing on the screen / monitor ?   Do you have access to HDMI monitor & have you tried connecting the box via the included HDMI cable ?  Tried using your own/different HDMI cable ?  Does the blue indicator (power on) turn on and flash while booting up ?


----------



## SaintChris (Jun 18, 2015)

Letitride said:


> Welcome to XDA !   What do you mean by "I have yet to see anything work" ??
> -
> Does the box boot up / turn on ?  What is showing on the screen / monitor ?   Do you have access to HDMI monitor & have you tried connecting the box via the included HDMI cable ?  Tried using your own/different HDMI cable ?  Does the blue indicator (power on) turn on and flash while booting up ?

Click to collapse



-------------------------------------------

Thanks, after much and tiring attempts to follow steps I tried by inserting the SD card, the blue light up front & the network light it no longer lights up.   I do not have access to a HDMI monitor/tv.


----------



## Letitride (Jun 19, 2015)

SaintChris said:


> ... I tried by inserting the SD card, the blue light up front & the network light it no longer lights up.   I do not have access to a HDMI monitor/tv.

Click to collapse



-------------------------------------------
Your TV Box's output, if it is working, needed to be changed & re-configured if you are using the RGB output instead of HDMI - so please borrow or use someone else's HDMI monitor or TV to check and see if it is booting up into Android 4.x or not.  
If you just purchased it, return it if it's confirmed to be defective.  If you followed the steps to reflash the firmware (see & read detailed instructions about Phoenix Card - use the Justop firmware to burn to SD card, then turn up) & see if it will reboot or not - try a different SD card also (your box doesn't have a reset button.)  
If you see/get the Justop logo & boot up via HDMI, then change your video output settings, etc. within Androids to RGB out before powering down.   Then, reconnect to RGB output and it should work - if not, your unit is beyond your level of expertise to attempt anything else, return it for an exchange or get a different model.  Better yet, INVEST in an inexpensive HDMI display - otherwise, most nice video will not display or run below 480 dpi with 720 dpi being the preferred one.  
Good luck !


----------



## SaintChris (Jun 19, 2015)

Letitride ''THANKS FOR THE GREAT ADVICE'' :good:


----------



## serg-75 (Aug 4, 2015)

Bought on ebay Dual Core Android 4.2 Smart TV Box Media Player 1080P WIFI HDMI Allwinner HS on Allwinner a20.RAM has been reported to 1G,on the native firmware and she showed 1G,but the device worked slowly,though vypolnila all its functions,after reading online about similar tv box I decided to change the firmware,very regretted about it.On all other firmware my tv box worked poorly,it turned out that 512MB of RAM.Please help find firmware.


----------



## ccphuc (Aug 14, 2015)

*firware link not found*



bobbit6 said:


> Thank you for your reply, this is for a system with 8GB flas not 4gb, so unfortunately it will not work on my box

Click to collapse



Justop_Dbox_One_8GB_A20_p1_xbmc_20131126.zip link donwload not found please help me new link google driver


----------



## serg-75 (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a TV box as at  # 83 reported   A20 processor , 512MB of RAM , 4GB of flash on my linux-sunxi.org device called YBKJ A20, I need a firmware sugar_ref001-eng 4.2.2 JDQ39 20131115 test-keys that original for my device , I can not find anywhere else , please give a link who knows , I need your help .


----------



## ccphuc (Aug 16, 2015)

*Android Box B136 chip AllWinter A20 Dou Core T + Ram 1gb+ 4 gb Rom*

sun7i_android_B136_v1.07_2013.0917.img

http : / / yun.baidu.com/s/1nBEJj


----------



## tibrigan80 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello,i need this rom for my GV-17 CPU- A20 , can you help me?


----------



## amedeh123 (Dec 6, 2015)

daaviles30 said:


> A20_V20_SDK_EN_XBMC_0703-2.img*491.4 MB
> *https:/ /mega.co.nz/#!XAIRiD5Q!aIb0tvvjvzUdaf11vIR7PAadeXPV8XizYJ9X2mAzpQI
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, do you happen to still have these files?

I need them but your link is broken and I cannot find this anywhere else

Anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2015)

*Help please*

I need firmware for this TV Box anyone knows please help


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 21, 2015)

Pls check your email.


----------



## zerockr (Dec 22, 2015)

*firmware needed, please*

hi, can someone share a valid link to the firmware please? thanks


----------



## alex7999 (Dec 22, 2015)

Give me you private mail. I will send.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2015)

*Please Help*



daaviles30 said:


> A20_V20_SDK_EN_XBMC_0703-2.img*491.4 MB
> *https:/ /mega.co.nz/#!XAIRiD5Q!aIb0tvvjvzUdaf11vIR7PAadeXPV8XizYJ9X2mAzpQI
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I need these files the links not work can you sent it to me please?
Thank you


----------



## Voha888 (Jan 18, 2016)

Please, help me, find firmware for this mediabox without RJ45


----------



## jeryk (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, please can anybody help Me? I have allwinner A20 TV box with name EMISH X700 and box are stuck on boot logo EMISH. Box have only one reset button and have not SD card reader. Can anybody tell me how to access to recovery or how to reflash it? Thanx for Your help.


----------



## arvani2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone can tell me where I find the Firmware TV Box Allwinner A20 ? My box tv don't process after image Android... the problem happened right after trying to modify the OS..


The features I have are:


Android 4.2 OS, Allwinner A20 (2 X 1G A7) Dual Core CPU, 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash 


I'm Not finding anything about this firmware Allwinner A20 processor, Android 4.2.2 

GPU Mali400 MP2 

Anyone know where I can find or Help ?


Thank you very much anything..


----------



## msteffes2 (Jul 12, 2016)

*hello everyone I do have files.img that will get you back factory*

I know its been some time since the last post, but i figure the info and files are maybe still to someone out there.  So message if you would like step by step process and all software  (img files that are needed. Here is one file that worked great for me. i had to remove the link until i post 10 times.       



Also i can make a short set-by-step YouTube video if that would help out.


----------



## Macflame (Aug 25, 2016)

kodiking said:


> This is one I'm doing. Specs I believe are as follows:
> 
> Features
> Android 4.2 OS, ALLWINNER A20 (2 X A7 1G) Dual Core CPU , 1GB DDR3, 4GB Nand Flash
> ...

Click to collapse



Does your box have a hole in between the usb ports? Does the blue light come on when there is no SD card inserted? The hole is a reset button, you need to press that in then power on the box. It will then read the sd card. My one does not have the hole so I am stuck.


----------



## AllwinnerHelpNeeded (Aug 28, 2016)

hi all i have the same box, its a allwinner A10/A20 1GB/4GB dual core, i kept searching for a week now for a newer version for the device, running 4.2.2 Anroid atm, and i would like to run android 5.x or newer, does anyone have info on this? re4ason for it is the upcoming kodi version 17 which will requiere Android 5+, thx for the info,
P.S.: Is there any chance that a quad core firmware img will work with this box? i mean an already existing android 5.x firmware image


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2016)

*A need your rom*



arvani2007 said:


> showerhead88
> 
> Thank you for your attention and agility!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HELP ME I NEED YOU ROM FOR SAVE MY TV BOX 
MI MAIL FOR LINK IS 
[email protected]


----------



## dato_noza (Dec 1, 2016)

Help me i need you rom for save my tv box 
Android 4.2
TV Smart Box A20 Dual Core 1.5GHZ
mi mail for link is 
[email protected]


----------



## ComProf (Dec 6, 2016)

So, mine ybkj_a20 with 256Mb ram is died. I`ts a junk, of corse. But has been revived.
I had problem with IR Remote. Yes, i`ll rewrite codes, all buttons are work, but didn`t work mouse moves.
Android says mouse mode is on, but pointer didn`t move. Which file responds for it? And Key Name?


----------



## mcknight1818 (Sep 5, 2017)

thanks


----------



## slew1 (Jun 22, 2018)

*Box TV - Allwinner A20  TXCZ_A20 - Firmware - HEEELP*

Hello to all. I do not know how to use the form. I want to describe my request in the following way: At this forum, I am the first time because of problems with TV that's such a box h--t--t--p---s://....linux-sunxi.org/....TXCZ_A20. It does not load beyond the splash screen. I tearfully ask for the firmware on it. Help please who has or give a link to this firmware


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2018)

https://yadi.sk/d/bFpr3SER8uEYMg
https://yadi.sk/d/yvd00-JMwH5rZg

These two work great with this device.


----------



## JIu4uk (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello to all !  Help me please for searching firmfare Chinese Android TV Box (Allwinner a20; RAM - h27ucg8t2atr 512Kb; Nand flash - 2 х k4b2g1646q-bck0; RTL8188ETV; not SDcard), problem - it stuck on the logo screen.
Thanks in advance for your help.
Regards.


----------



## livingstonben (Jun 18, 2019)

hey i have the all winner a31 but cant seem to find the firmware files for it, can anyone assist? i know this is 2019 but hey its worth atry


----------



## mikel2648 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello I need some help,
I have a TV box which has the allwinner a 20 dual core t 
I would really like to repair the  box if someone has the frimwere please contact me on my email address [email protected]
Many thanks in advance!


----------

